
Am I wrong in hating React JS? - juandazapata
https://medium.com/front-end-hacking/am-i-wrong-in-hating-react-js-811ef963aa2d#.f48fbl7uy
======
chinese_dan
These frameworks are built so you can get applications finished faster. It's
really personal preference that dictates which one will work for you.

So no, you aren't wrong. You just need to find the right framework (if any).

